# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat moet ik nu?

## Wattus

Beste leden van Ngf,


Al jaren vecht ik met allerlei psychische klachten. Een moeizame jeugd, gevolg van onberekenbare en ex-verslaafde vader, heeft hier niet goed aan gedaan.

Ik ben 24 jaar en zolang ik me al kan herinneren, zijn de psychische klachten er al. Op school hield ik de dagen maar moeilijk vol en kwam dan ook bijna elke dag met hoofdpijn thuis. Dan nog niet eens gesproken over alle steken in mijn borst, schouders die vastzitten, en noem zo maar op. De angsten om dood te gaan, kanker te hebben, of allerlei andere vreemde en enge ziektes, hebben mijn hele dagelijkse leven wel verpest. De andere variant van 'verpest' is 'gepest' en dat is ook mijn hele schooltijd (tot de vierde) zo geweest.

Mijn vader was onberekenbaar. Inmiddels woon ik op mezelf en geniet ik van een ontspannen thuissituatie, maar dat is wel eens anders geweest. De ene keer kon hij om iets lachen, de andere keer kon ik klappen krijgen. Dreigementen om mijn 'poten' te breken, mij voor m'n kop slaan of uit huis trappen, was wel wekelijkse kost. 

Nu ben ik vierentwintig. Sinds 2008 ben ik bij GGZ en heb daar veel gesprekken gehad. Daar ben ik twee jaar geweest, toen een jaar bij de verslavingszorg vanwege drankproblemen, toen twee jaar bij de GGZ, toen een jaar GGZ en nu een dagbehandeling van één keer per week, in een groep. Dit alles met tussenpozen van een jaar of een paar maanden. En inmiddels heb ik een flink dossier opgebouwd bij zowel de huisarts, psychologen, psychiaters en verslavingsartsen. Het gaat dan om: posttraumatisch stresssyndroom, manisch depressief, angststoornis, sociale angst, ADHD, alcoholisme en slaapproblemen.

Op het moment zit ik in de ziektewet. Dit is nu al een halfjaar en het gaat nog steeds niet goed. Ik zit voor de tweede keer in de ziektewet vanwege een burn-out en depressieve klachten. Het leek beter te gaan door rust te nemen, maar ik merk zelfs dat mijn hoofd al doordraait als ik teveel met een hobby bezig ben. Nu het is me dan nog te intensief om een sms'je te tikken, bizar genoeg! Concentratie (verklaring natuurlijk ADHD) is dan ook slecht en zelfs zo, dat ik niet eens de ondertiteling van een film op tijd kan lezen, want dan is hij alweer uit het beeld. 

Samen met mijn partner, die ik gelukkig(!) heb en mij erg veel steunt, heb ik het er veel over. Er is geen grip op te krijgen. Mijn stemming is (de laatste tijd) over het algemeen stabiel, maar nu gaat het weer ernstig naar beneden, en daar is dan geen aantoonbare verklaring voor. Ik vraag me af of ik ooit wel normaal zou kunnen werken. Dit beïnvloed al zó lang mijn leven en ik ben bang dat deze klachten niet meer overgaat, gezien ADHD en Manisch Depressief levenslang zijn. 

Ik slik medicijnen, en veel ook. Ik zit overdag op: 80MG Medikinet (langwerkende Methylfenidaat) en 's nachts 10MG Melatonine (lichaamseigenstof wat zorgt voor een goed dag/nachtritme), 30MG Mirtazepine (antidepressiva) en als ik weer eens een aantal nachten heb wakker gelegen, dan mag ik er ook nog een dikke pil bijnemen: seroquel genaamd. 

Zijn hier mensen die vergelijkbare, of heel toevallig dezelfde, klachten hebben? En hoe gaan deze mensen hier mee om? Wat zou je mij aanraden? Waar heb ik recht op, waarop niet? Ik heb over anderhalve week weer een afspraak bij de bedrijfsarts en daar wil ik dit verhaal nog eens duidelijk aankaarten. De laatste tijd schiet 'afgekeurd worden' steeds vaker door mijn hoofd en ik weet niet wat ik ermee moet.

----------


## Leontien

Wat een leven heb je al achter de rug. Het lijkt wel of je door angst wordt geleefd. Misschien kun je daar iets aan doen. Misschien als die angsten minder worden, dat je het leven ook meer kunt waarderen. Je kunt immers leren omgaan met ADHD en manisch-depressiviteit. Gelukkig heb je een vriend die je steunt, maar het zal niet prettig zijn dat je niet weet waardoor het komt dat je weer down gaat voelen. Daar zullen vast verklaarbare redenen voor zijn die in je verleden liggen. Er hoeft maar iets te gebeuren op een dag die je onbewust doet herinneren aan iets vervelends, zoals een geur, een blik, een liedje, etc. Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Wattus

Hé Leontien,


Allereerst dank je wel voor je reactie. Het is allemaal ingewikkeld, kan ik wel zeggen. De diagnose ADHD & Manisch Depressief is ongeveer anderhalf jaar geleden definitief bevestigd. Ik dacht toen: ach, het zal wel. Meer dat wat en hoe ik nu ben verander ik niet. Ik zag die 'stempel' (stempel en geen stempels, want ik zag eerst alleen die ADHD als het grootste probleem) als een soort bevestiging en het voelde zelfs opgelucht. Ik was blij dat het niet gewoon een luiheid of gekte was, maar dat er een oorzaak was aan te tonen (ik kan trouwens wel uit ervaring zeggen dat ADHD best maf is, maar dat ter zijde). Omdat ik me vooral richtte op die ADHD, heb ik daar behandelingen voor, en tegen het 'depressieve' heb ik antidepressieva gekregen. Die antidepressieva helpt goed, tot voor kort, en het zorgde er juist voor dat er allerlei herinneringen boven kwamen. 'Vroeger' was altijd zo'n hele hoop en ik kon nooit benoemen wat dat dan allemaal precies was. De herinneringen zijn niet te zuinig, maar gelukkig heb ik er ook leuke herinneringen tussen zitten. Maar wat me nu vooral, in de drie jaar die ik op mezelf woon, opvalt is dat het allemaal niet aan mij heeft gelegen. Ik was er vroeger van overtuigd dat ik de boosdoener was en dat ik het zelf veroorzaakt had. Het schoot soms zelfs door me heen dat ik dom was en misschien zelfs wel een verstandelijke beperking zou hebben. Mijn vader wist me altijd goed te kleineren en mijn moeder hielp hier dan ook een handje aan mee, om zelf de confrontatie met haar man (mijn vader dus) te ontlopen. Als ik iets niet wist, wat ik naar mijn idee niet kon weten, kwam er een zin als: 'Joh, ben je nu zo dom, of doe je zo dom?'. Dan de eeuwige treiterijen en het knokken met mijn broer, wat hij dan steedsweer uitlokte, omdat hij dondersgoed wist dat ik kwaad zou worden en hij het fysiek overduidelijk van me zou winnen. Drie maanden geleden heb ik, welliswaar met knikkende knieën, een IQ-test gedaan en daar kwam een bovengemiddeld niveau uit, wat zelfs trekken heeft van een hoge intelligentie of zelfs hoogbegaafdheid. Toch best triets dat ik daar nu pas achterkom en ik opleidingen heb van zwaar beneden mijn kunnen, maar wat er door de omliggende problemen niet uit kwam.

Maar nu komt langzamerhand het besef dat het probleem niet alleen bij de ADHD ligt, maar zeer zeker ook bij die Manische klanten. Het wordt me steeds duidelijker. Ik praat hier met een goede vriendin van me over en zij kan me duidelijk laten merken hoe wisselend ik kan zijn. Ze vertelt me dan dat ze het merkt aan mijn sms'jes en het afspreken. In de goede periodes spreken we vaak af, sms'en we flink en uitgebreid, maar in de mindere periodes dan is dat sms'en en afsprek meer haar initiatief. Ikzelf merk het aan dat mijn hobbies veranderen en dat ik overspoelt word door al die afspraken, sms'jes, telefoontjes en dat eideloze Facebook. Mijn vriend zei me gisteren dat hij het vooral merkt aan mijn stemming. Dan ben ik stiller en meer in mezelf, maar ik kook dan niet echt meer, of erg gemakkelijk, en het huishouden zakt in. Het blijft bijzonder om te merken dat het bijna zo is dat je twee geesten hebt met verschillende gedachten en zelfs hobbies en interesses. Want officieel ben ik best stipt en kan ik echt enorm genieten van bijvoorbed uitbundig uitsloven in de keukenz

Ik ben benieuwd hoe anderen hiermee omgaan. Eén psyschische aandoening overlapt vaak meerderen. Zo komt bij ADHD vaak manisch voor, maar ook hoogbegaafdheid, losse depressies, verslavingsproblematiek enzovoort. En het lijkt zo wel alsof je er niet met één duidelijk probleem bij de GGZ vandaan komt, maar je beter een 'stempel' 'Psychische problemen' kunt krijgen en dat je die dan onderbouwt. Maar dat is vast te complex voor de gezondheidszorg en maatschappij, want ja, de meeste mensen of instanties hechten toch veel waarde aan een stempel.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverlener zou ik zeggen toch blijven zoeken naar hulp waardoor je je beter voelt.

----------

